# Round Two Duck Boat Engines



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone who responded to my last post. I have found a 20 hp briggs straton engine vangaurd long shaft motor. 
Its about 6 to 7 years old, and supposedly has only been used once a year. It looks ok, but the muffler is a little rusty. Is it ok if the prop can move slightly side to side if the linkage to the engine is tight. It is a long shaft system, and what do u think would be a fair cost for something like. 
Is there anything else i should look at to make sure its not a lemmon. Also it does not have a battery, gas can, or thw hardware to connect to my boat, it just has the swivel post.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Is it just a 20hp Vanguard engine on a home build? Or is it a name brand long tail? I know my Go-Devil I used to have, it was a normal factory set up to double nut the end of the shaft so that the prop could free spin on the shaft from around 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock. Mufflers are going to rust unless they are stainless, as long as its not ready to rust through, you should be fine.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

its a briggs and stratton engine on a vangard long shaft.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Would $800 be a reasonable price?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Briggs & Stratton is who makes the Vanguard engine. The longtail frame is not a Vanguard. Is the mudmotor frame homemade or is it a name brand like mudbuddy, beavertail or go devil?

I wouldn't touch a homemade mud motor with a 10' pole. Save your money and BUY A NAME BRAND MUDMOTOR!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Whoops, it is a beavertail longtail frame.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you can get it for $800 that's a good deal if it runs well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this the one you are looking at getting?
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52363782


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, what do u think


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'd dare say it is A LOT older than 6-7 years. May be a good deal if you are mechanically inclined as you may be having to tune the motor, change the shaft / shaft seals if they have not been done recently. Just keep in mind, a good motor will run you dang near the price of a good boat.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I can handle some engine work if needed but where is a good place to get parts of i need them. I know i need a gas can and battery so far, where would i get shaft seals it may need those?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Best place would be the manufacturer of the frame. If it needs shaft seals only and the manufacturer of the frame can’t help, AND if you can keep destroying the seals when removing, they should have a part number stamped on the steel collar that somewhere like Motion Industries can match up. My old go devil, I was able to match them up at my work and use genuine John Deere lip seals lol. If the seals have worn a groove in the shaft however, you would need a new shaft, again, that would be the manufacturer of the frame. Or ya might find a Machine shop that can fabricate a new one out of 3/4 round steel stock matching the old shaft.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Slap That Quack said:


> Yep, what do u think


Are you sure that's a Beavertail frame? I don't remember them building a frame like that. Either way, it's an old one. I would pass on that one myself.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I would agree. Unless it has had some TLC, it could turn into something you would regret and better never launch without having a good paddle on hand. For a decent and more importantly RELIABLE good used mud motor, you are looking more like $1,500 minimum.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys you have helped alot. I think i will keep looking around.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

There’s a 25 horse power mud buddy long tail on ksl right now for 2000. Thought I would let you know if you already haven’t seen it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LukeS said:


> There's a 25 horse power mud buddy long tail on ksl right now for 2000. Thought I would let you know if you already haven't seen it.


That's definitely one I would check out if I were looking to buy a longtail. 
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52427736


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out, i had not seen that one. As a side question, what size gas tanks are most of u guys using?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Slap That Quack said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, i had not seen that one. As a side question, what size gas tanks are most of u guys using?


6 gallon tank


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's definitely one I would check out if I were looking to buy a longtail.
> https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52427736


this motor is awesome i have it and love it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's another mud motor......29 HP Vanguard engine Mudbuddy longtail.......
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52389034


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

I run a 6 gallon tank as well.


----------

